# Bake covered or uncovered?



## chef wannabee (Oct 22, 2008)

Is there a guideline as when to bake main dishes covered or uncovered? Also would the bake time need adjustment from one to the other? Rather a basic question but confusing for me.
Would appreciate anyone's insight.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Covering,would stop from drying out, but in some cases you want liquids to cook out. Roasting is a dry heat. In most cases if oven is put at a set temperature, the dish will most likely be at that temperature..
You would not want to cover pizza, as it would be soggy. 
Each recipe is is unique unto itself and time as well as procedure is different. If you are microwaving different rules apply. Most recipes will tell you covered or not covered.


----------



## chef wannabee (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you so much. The way you explained it makes so much sense that I am surprised it was not more obvious to me!
Thank you again. What would you suggest for fish like tilapia as I see recipes covered in parchment and others uncovered.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Thank you again. What would you suggest for fish like tilapia as I see recipes covered in parchment and others uncovered

Again when you cook in parchment or buttered paper bag(En Papillote)
you are cooking (steaming in moist heat) Talipia ok but try and get a heavy piece, mix fresh dill, mayonaise, chopped chive, squeeze of lemon, chopped capers. spread this mixture on fish, place in parchment place in oven 375 preheated about 8-9 minutes. Take out, let rest then open and serve


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh Ed my heart's aflutter at your recipe. I plan to make it next Tuesday... except I will NOT use tilapia 

would flounder or salmon work well? Maybe sea bass?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Yes I have done 2l of them this way, Chilian Sea Bass is to good to do this way.:bounce:


----------



## chef wannabee (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you so much ChefEd. We had it this evening en Papilotte and it was the best ever.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Does 2l mean both of them?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You could wrap the salmon darne with a thin piece of sole or flounder, or do seperate. As I said Sea Bass to nice in its natural state to do like this, simply broil with lemon butter


----------

